# Post your Single cut/Lespaul Guitars



## DSilence (May 13, 2009)

Thought I would start a thread dedicated to single cut/Lespaul shaped guitars.

They can be your own or some cool design you spotted off the net.

Will post mine later lol 










http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7239/reducedltdec5001.jpg


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 13, 2009)

My Modified Epiphone LP Classic(Burstbuckers, Graphtech nut)


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 13, 2009)

The only single cut guitar ive ever owned was a PRS singlecut that looked exactly like this one and why i ever sold it i still dont know


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2009)

^ Thats really nice


----------



## GazPots (May 13, 2009)

Les Pauls are awesome.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 13, 2009)

My Studio vintage mahogany - the one with burstbuckers


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2009)

^ You kind of look like the dude from Cynic


----------



## reptillion (May 13, 2009)

or suicmez


----------



## budda (May 13, 2009)

I sold her and i'd take her back in a heartbeat.


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2009)

Face #1 is priceless


----------



## budda (May 13, 2009)

I know... jumping with 9lbs on you isn't easy haha


----------



## yellowv (May 13, 2009)

My Agile.


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2009)

When'd you get that little gem?


----------



## budda (May 13, 2009)

am i alone in thinking that AL series would look better w/ chrome hardware and amber tophat knobs?


----------



## yellowv (May 13, 2009)

budda said:


> am i alone in thinking that AL series would look better w/ chrome hardware and amber tophat knobs?



That probably would look good especially with the chrome pickup covers. However the pickups are going to get swapped for a black open coil miracle man set soon. That should make the black knobs and hardware work better.


----------



## yellowv (May 13, 2009)

MFB said:


> When'd you get that little gem?



A couple of months back.


----------



## soliloquy (May 14, 2009)




----------



## budda (May 14, 2009)

i dunno, i dont think black pickups will help..  not my axe lol


----------



## hypermagic (May 14, 2009)

budda said:


> am i alone in thinking that AL series would look better w/ chrome hardware and amber tophat knobs?




You could do that, but then the inlays would still be black...


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2009)

Phil Sgrosso (As I Lay Dying) was using a Silverburst Idol last night, and it was sexy for being a Washburn


----------



## AVWIII (May 14, 2009)

I respectively throw in my Godin LG HMB













It's definitely a very utilitarian guitar, but it's my favourite out of the 30 or so I've owned.


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2009)

I've always liked how Godin did the string thru design


----------



## budda (May 14, 2009)

having played the same model, they're fantastic guitars. The owner of the guitar i played makes the thing sing or scream, it's ridiculous!

I'm off to research the washburn... shut up john


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 14, 2009)

My Gibson Les Paul Standard 'Raw Power' Edition


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 14, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ You kind of look like the dude from Cynic





reptillion said:


> or suicmez



Really...? 

As long as I don't look like a lawyer or businessman, I guess I'm ok 

I love Les Pauls. Along with PRS's (both double and single cut), it's my favorite design ever (not to mention the fact that my favorite guitar tones also come from either)!



budda said:


>



You were really, _really_ happy with that guitar, weren't you?


----------



## budda (May 14, 2009)

I was!

Guess what I'll probably be buying back


----------



## Shaman (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful guitars!

Here's my Gibson LP Standard in Honeyburst, my main guitar!















mmmm, mahongany!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> My Gibson Les Paul Standard 'Raw Power' Edition



dude, that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Mattayus (May 14, 2009)




----------



## soliloquy (May 14, 2009)

/\ what is that? looks interesting.


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2009)

'Tis another Godin


----------



## Mattayus (May 14, 2009)

MFB said:


> 'Tis another Godin



I wish! It's a Gould. Cheap-as-fuck, bought it on a whim cos I wanted a beater and my GF needs something to learn on, but am actually very pleased with it


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2009)

Oh shit that's right, I remember reading the thread on it and thinking Godin cause its so close


----------



## NickB11 (May 14, 2009)

Here's mine, by far the best guitar I have ever owned


----------



## TimSE (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Mr. S (May 14, 2009)

LP7 =


----------



## AVWIII (May 14, 2009)

budda said:


> I'm off to research the washburn... shut up john


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 15, 2009)

Here's my Heritage H-157 hanging out with a friend. The pickups have subsequently been changed from the '59s pictured to uncovered Duncan Distortions.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 16, 2009)

Forgot about this one 
Mint '93 Gibson Chet Atkins CEC


----------



## DSilence (May 16, 2009)

TimSE said:


>


 What is that!? More pics...


----------



## budda (May 17, 2009)

that is an epiphone les paul 7.

and chris, swap me that guitar for the hamer


----------



## DSilence (May 17, 2009)

Thats very cool, do they make then anymore?


----------



## GazPots (May 17, 2009)

Not the lp7 Classics you see in this thread.


Infact i don' hink they produce any les paul 7's anymore.


----------



## budda (May 17, 2009)

epi hasnt made LP 7's in a very long time - im guessing 5 years at least.


----------



## drmosh (May 17, 2009)

only had a good pic with some other guitars online. It's a '92 wine red les paul standard, I got it dirt cheap from a friend who had it kept in his cellar for 5 years unplayed


----------



## Breakdown (May 17, 2009)

Heres my Les Paul Copy


----------



## drmosh (May 18, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> Heres my Les Paul Copy



that is sexy as hell! and why "copy"?


----------



## Cadavuh (May 18, 2009)

Not mine but its way sexy


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 18, 2009)

if only the ltd eclipses werent thinner than an LP 
anyone here got one?
i had GAS baaaaaaaad lol


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 18, 2009)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> if only the ltd eclipses werent thinner than an LP
> anyone here got one?
> i had GAS baaaaaaaad lol



There is an LTD Eclipse that is full-thickness, but I can't remember the model number.


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

does LTD do them? I know ESP does. Hm.

Hamer GAS: If the neck was a thicker profile on this monaco then on my studio, I'd be all over this!


----------



## soliloquy (May 18, 2009)

yup, ltd does em. they are called 'EC-400.' they come with a standard neck. the standard thickness of a les paul. and they also match it with the weight of the guitar. but i think they are discontinued. they discontinued the EC 400 and the EC 500 to release the EC401. 

go with an agile instead! 



budda said:


> does LTD do them? I know ESP does. Hm.
> 
> Hamer GAS: If the neck was a thicker profile on this monaco then on my studio, I'd be all over this!


----------



## jamesmafyew (May 18, 2009)

My 2005 (I think...?) Gibson LP Studio, with Bare Knuckle Painkillers, tuned drop-Bb with 13-62 strings. I replaced most of the hardware (more story here). My main touring guitar with Rosetta.


----------



## Seebu (May 18, 2009)

Wow. James, that guitar is extremely stylish!


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

I was going to say, i dont think they came like that. it looks killer!

Someone re-did their studio w/ some different hardware and it came out looking fantastic.


----------



## hufschmid (May 18, 2009)




----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

patrick you GAShappy bastid, that's missing 2 knobs.


----------



## hufschmid (May 18, 2009)

budda said:


> patrick you GAShappy bastid, that's missing 2 knobs.



 one of the things i never understood in the guitar industry is those guitars with 2 volumes and 2 tones


----------



## jamesmafyew (May 18, 2009)

Also, I guess Teles count as single-cuts and can be posted in here, right?




This is my customized '72 reissue, tuned to drop-G! 14-70 gauge strings, Rio Grande Muy Grande pickup in the bridge, Gibson Dirty Fingers in the neck (more story here).


----------



## hufschmid (May 18, 2009)

Steinberger tuners


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

jacksonplayer said:


> There is an LTD Eclipse that is full-thickness, but I can't remember the model number.


The Will Adler ones were Full Thickness but the new black ones aren't. I have one of the first batch Full Thickness ESP WA's and the tone is outstanding.





jamesmafyew said:


> Also, I guess Teles count as single-cuts and can be posted in here, right?
> 
> This is my customized '72 reissue, tuned to drop-G! 14-70 gauge strings, Rio Grande Muy Grande pickup in the bridge, Gibson Dirty Fingers in the neck (more story here).


That is sex and screams Mouth of The Architect!


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

wow, that must be a beast!

huf, i like versatility and blending things. what better way to blend things then to have the necessary knobs!

A mix of neck and bridge, roll off the tone on the bridge pickup a tiny bit, very light overdrive or just clean as far as the drive is concerned... it's amazing!

With the right guitar, of course


----------



## hufschmid (May 18, 2009)

budda said:


> wow, that must be a beast!
> 
> huf, i like versatility and blending things. what better way to blend things then to have the necessary knobs!
> 
> ...



yeah thats why then i'm tempted to say... why a toggle switch?


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

because i dont want to rotate something to go from bridge to neck, i want to go immediately from bridge to neck lol.


----------



## jamesmafyew (May 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> That is sex and screams Mouth of The Architect!



Haha, actually Greg from MOTA told me that he got a Gibson endorsement deal in 2008 and switched to Les Pauls right before he quit MOTA, and I believe he uses LPs in Struck by Lightning.

This Tele is tuned quite a bit lower than the MOTA dudes ever did though, and the humbuckers make it sound completely different.


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

jamesmafyew said:


> Haha, actually Greg from MOTA told me that he got a Gibson endorsement deal in 2008 and switched to Les Pauls right before he quit MOTA, and I believe he uses LPs in Struck by Lightning.
> 
> This Tele is tuned quite a bit lower than the MOTA dudes ever did though, and the humbuckers make it sound completely different.



When they toured w/ us last year they had LP's and Tele's with those same 14-70's on them in A I believe. I LOVE that band good tone and amazing live show..nothing like 128db STAGE VOLUME


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

you'd be so so so deaf


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

budda said:


> you'd be so so so deaf


If you get a chance to see them DO IT! They run the keyboards through tube amps and make the sound guy mic them. The vibrations were so bad on some shows the guy would throw up while playing.


----------



## jamesmafyew (May 18, 2009)

budda said:


> you'd be so so so deaf



No kidding dude. Back when Rosetta played with them in 2006-2007, we matched them and exceeded them in volume (I haven't seen them much since back then, because of the lineup changes and our paths not crossing... it's possible they're EVEN LOUDER now). I use -25dB Musician's Earplugs and my ears still ring after playing a 40 minute set.

Sound guys =


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

^ Alex and Steve were in the band when they were out (this was early 08)
Are you guys doing any shows/touring soon I'd love to hear your stuff if it's anything like MOTA.

Staying on subject I found a pic of the LTD 400VF vs a LTD EC1000 showing thickness.


----------



## jamesmafyew (May 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> ^ Alex and Steve were in the band when they were out (this was early 08)
> Are you guys doing any shows/touring soon I'd love to hear your stuff if it's anything like MOTA.



We sound similar but not quite as slow as they are. We're on the same label (Translation Loss), but are moving to Relapse next year.

We're touring the northeast for 10 days at the end of this month, then Europe in June.


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

jamesmafyew said:


> We're touring the northeast for 10 days at the end of this month.


Rosetta?
I might be able to make a show though the closest venue sucks.


----------



## DSilence (May 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> ^
> Staying on subject I found a pic of the LTD 400VF vs a LTD EC1000 showing thickness.


 
That still doesnt look as thick as a lespaul? Just looks thicker than the Eclipses being made today.


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

DSilence said:


> That still doesnt look as thick as a lespaul? Just looks thicker than the Eclipses being made today.


There's not much difference between ESP and Gibson to begin with. The normal ESP's are 1 3/4in where as the Full Thickness ones are 55mm just like a Gibson.


----------



## budda (May 19, 2009)

Mtech, i want both those guitars pictured haha.

there's now a very high chance I will be trading my hamer for a handmade singlecut, which I will add to this thread


----------



## remorse is for the dead (May 19, 2009)

My agile 2800, tuned to drop C.






































​


----------



## budda (May 19, 2009)

looks good


----------



## DSilence (May 20, 2009)

Im still gassing the Epiphone 7!


----------



## kherman (May 20, 2009)

My:
Diodati 59Q, Edwards Sykes LPC, Diodati 58, Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe.


----------



## Nightcrawler (May 20, 2009)

I've been lusting for the Edwards Sykes forever now, to me its the sexiest LP out there, next to a 4k custom Gibson! Win!


----------



## darren (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Sang-Drax (May 20, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



That's another one of my favorites. I'm usually very picky aestheticswise when it comes to single cuts, but this is 

What finish is that?


----------



## MTech (May 21, 2009)

Looks like it's just a natural black stain.


----------



## soliloquy (May 21, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> That's another one of my favorites. I'm usually very picky aestheticswise when it comes to single cuts, but this is
> 
> What finish is that?



whats going on with the inlays...?


----------



## jjjsssxxx (May 22, 2009)

well it's either got 26 frets or those inlays are fucked


----------



## budda (May 22, 2009)

I'm willing to bet that first one.

I'll post my custom in here in 2 months when its finished muahaha


----------



## Jack Secret (May 25, 2009)

Ibanez Les Paul custom copy (modded with a PAF pro in the neck and a Super Distortion in the bridge)






PF200 (What Ibanez started making after the Gibson copy lawsuit)


----------



## soliloquy (May 25, 2009)

kherman said:


> My:
> Diodati 59Q, Edwards Sykes LPC, Diodati 58, Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe.




how do you like the Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe? are they jap or korean? how do they stack up to, say, a gibson, or edwards or something?


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 17, 2009)

honestly, if you've seen a more sexy guitar, do post it here!
and if you have a soltero, post em here.

this isn't mine, but just...whow! its like going to a ball, seeing a VERY SEXY lady dressed in all black and she manages to leave you speechless. well, solteros are ten times that...atleast to me























:shock:


----------



## Zugster (Jul 17, 2009)

Orville is a brand that no longer exists. In the 90s a shop in Japan made LPs so well, that Gibson licensed them to make them under the Orville name. (Orville was Mr. Gibson's first name). High quality workmanship with long neck tenons and such. I replaced the bridge with Tonepros locking bridge and locking tail. The tail pience is gold covered aluminum which brightens the tone and adds definition. I had the frets levelled at my favorite shop. Had them make up a bone nut too.

The poly finish is kind of dinged up, but it plays like a dream and rings like a bell.

I had Gibby Burstbucker Pros put it, but I haven't been that thrilled with them. A bit on the dark and muddy side. Soon I will have a pair of BKP Painkillers to put in! I can't wait. Gold covers of course, to maintain the Black Beauty styling.


----------



## MTech (Jul 17, 2009)

budda said:


> Mtech, i want both those guitars pictured haha.


I have a friend here that asked me to help him sell his LTD it's actually one of those EC 400AT (arch top full thickness) if that'd be up your alley to or anybody else for that matter


----------



## budda (Jul 17, 2009)

I shouldn't.. spent way too much this month, and I have to keep money for my Bowes 7 and school *sigh*


----------

